# Fragen zum Koi-Teichbau



## Instruktor (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Als Neuling hier im Forum und in Sachen Teichbau habe ich ein paar grundlegende Fragen.

Ich habe zwar hier und in anderen Foren viel gelesen - doch ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie ich ihn bauen soll.


Also meine Vorstellung wäre ein rechteckiger Teich mit einer Breite von 5 m, einer Länge von 3 m und einer Tiefe von 2 m.

Jetzt stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

1. Mit Bodenabfluss?? Wenn ja, wieviele??
2. Wird der Dreck auch bis zum Abfluss gelangen (Rechteck)??
3. Gibt es unterschiede in der Filterqualität zwischen einem Center-Vortex   
    und einer Reihen-Vortex??
4. Wieviele Pumpen mit welcher Leistung sind angebracht??
5. Welche der im Anhang gezeigten Technik würdet ihr vorschlagen?? Warum??


Das sind alles Fragen die mich noch einwenig verunsichern.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!

Auch wenn es aus Deinen Angaben nicht hervorgeht, nehme ich an, dass Du einen Koiteich bauen möchtest. (Wenn dem so ist könnte ich es auch in die Koiecke verschieben bzw. das Thema umbenennen, damit die Koinasen im Forum darauf aufmerksam werden  )
Du mußt für Dich entscheiden, was Du möchtest. Einen eher formalen, relativ pflanzenlosen Koiteich, oder einen etwas natürlicheren.
Dementsprechend fällt dann auch die Entscheidung Substrat ja/nein bzw. Bodenablauf ja/nein aus. (Muss sich nicht gegenseitig ausschließen!)
Man kann übrigens auch mehr als einen Bodenablauf installieren. 

Ich würde bei einem Neubau immer eine Schwerkraftfilterversion empfehlen, sofern es machbar ist.
Man hat dabei die geringsten Reibungsverluste, der Dreck wird nicht durch die Pumpe gehäckselt, bevor er herausgefiltert werden kann und das Wasser kühlt bei durchlaufendem Filter im Winter nicht so schnell aus.

Möchtest Du am Teich noch einen Pflanzenfilter, Bachlauf/Wasserfall betreiben?
Vielleicht solltest Du Deine Planung, falls vorhanden, mit einer Skizze einfach mal kurz vorstellen?!

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der Planung und Fertigstellung!


----------



## Instruktor (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Annett!

Danke für Deine Antwort. 

Geplant ist ein reiner Koi-Teich, der einfach gesagt, aussieht wie ein Schuhkarton.

Demnach wird der Teich relativ pflanzenlos bleiben. Der Teich wird dann mehr oder weniger aussehen, wie ein kleines Schwimmbad. 

Breite;Länge;Tiefe: 5 m, 3 m, 2 m.

Ein Bachlauf, Pflanzenfilter oder Wasserfall ist erstmal nicht geplant.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich es am besten anstelle.

1. Ist es sinnvoll ein Fundament zu gießen und die Wände zu mauern??
2. Würdet ihr Folie oder GFK empfehlen??
3. Wieviel Bodenabläufe sind sinnvoll??

Naja das sind alles grundlegende Fragen, die mich einwenig verunsichern und zweifeln lassen was das Beste wäre.

Es sollte eine Lösung sein, die die Haltbarkeit des Teiches in den Vordergrund stellt - jedoch nicht um jeden Preis. Denke das GFK nicht gerade billig ist.

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruss 
Bastian


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fragen zum Koi-Teichbau*

Hallo Bastian,

ich verschiebe Deinen Thread doch besser mal in die Koiecke.
Da wird er dann vielleicht nicht so übersehen wie hier :? 

Unser Kwoddel ist gerade dabei seinen Koi-Teich neu zu bauen.
Schau doch mal hier rein!
Da werden sicherlich einige Deiner Fragen geklärt


----------



## rainthanner (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fragen zum Koi-Teichbau*



			
				Instruktor schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mit Bodenabfluss?? Wenn ja, wieviele??
> 2. Wird der Dreck auch bis zum Abfluss gelangen (Rechteck)??
> 3. Gibt es unterschiede in der Filterqualität zwischen einem Center-Vortex
> und einer Reihen-Vortex??
> ...


 
Hallo, 

der Teich wird also etwa 30m³ Wasser beinhalten. 


zu 1: 
Zwei Bodenabläufe DN100. 

zu 2: 
Die Bodenplatte sollte so betoniert werden, dass sie zu den Bodenabläufen ein leichtes Gefälle aufweist, dann zieht es den Schmutz besser aus den Ecken. 

zu 3: 
Mit in Betracht zu ziehen wäre aber sicher auch eine Filterung mit Spaltsieb, oder Sifi, mit Patronenfilter und Kaldness, oder __ Hel-X. 

zu 4: 
Die stromsparenste und roubusteste Pumpenlösung für eine Schwerkraftanlage ist im Moment mit der kleinen Linn-Rohrpumpe zu erziehlen. 
Die kleine Linn pumpt 29m³/h bei gerade mal 160 Watt. 

zu 5: 
nimm die zweite Skizze als Basis und vergiß die anderen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

